# RAID 1 problem?



## zambombas (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello everybody, *I* am trying to mount a RAID software 1. I am following the manual: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/es/books/handbook/geom-mirror.html

In the step:
`dump -L -0 -f- / |(cd /mnt && restore -r -v -f-)`

I received the next message, I attach a screenshot.  Thank you!


----------

